# "Arthri-D" by Jim Shriner ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I heard about this product on the news today and was wondering if anyone has tried it.

It is suppose to be an item you use twice daily that is made up of natural ingredients and "repairs" cartledge (mispelled) in your joints.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a link to the ingredients--
http://www.arthrid.com/ingredients.php

So, lets see what they are, how much there are, and if they are supposedly good for Arthritis pain--
Vit C, D, and Magnesium oxide-- not much of any of them actually in the product, but they certainly aren't going to hurt you. They are all small dosages though. And the Vitamin C is in the form of calcium ascorbate rather than ascorbic acid. That is a huge plus-- Ester c (calcium ascorbate) is better absorbed by the body.

Both glucosamine and chondroitin are used in most arthritis supplements to help rebuild cartilage, so I would say that's good, yes?
Tumeric, primrose oil, and bromelain are all anti-inflammatory, that's great. Same with boswellia, it's supposed to be excellent for arthritis.
Hylaronic acid is used in most arthritis formulas, and is helpful for joints, so that's good too.
Ashwagandha has a wonderful study from sloan kettering about it's use in arthritis.
http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69127.cfm
Yucca has steroidal qualities and has lots of reports on it for it's use in Arthritis, so that's good too.

The only thing I didn't know about was the green lipped mussle-- So, I looked it up and found a study from oxford on it. It's great.
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/101/3/167.full

Rice flour? The only reason I can imagine that's in there is for the capsule itself. They use Rice flour to make capsules. 

So, my opinion would be it looks like a great product. I don't agree with everything they say about the highest quality products always come from the US, because there are good products from other nations too, but that's just marketing. 
How much does it cost? If it is outrageous, then I might think about looking for another product that is similar, but this product seems to list wonderful ingredients that are used for arthritis.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

mekasmom that was my finding too, although much of what was said on their site was over my head.

I am seriously considering trying this; was just hoping someone else had already taken the plunge and could let me know what the experience was like. Guess maybe I may be the one doing that.

Thanks for the explanations, you are always very clear.


----------

